# انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*هل اصبح الزواج حلم ضائع لكل الشباب الغير مقتدر ؟*
*هل اصبح نصيب البنات من الزواج متوقف تحت رحمة الظروف المالية للشباب ؟*
*ماذا يفعل كل شاب يريد ان يتزوج و مرتبه ضئيل اينتظر الي ان يشيخ و يكون مستعد و يفقد نضره الشباب ؟*
*لماذا فقدنا نماذج امهاتنا و لم تعد موجودة الامهات المكافحات و التي كانت على الحلوة و المرة متعاهدين؟*
* هل من اجابة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*منقول*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*




> انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه​



خلاص يا ملك متزعلش نفسك كده...

العروسة عليا :smil12:

ههههههههههههههههههه



> هل اصبح الزواج حلم ضائع لكل الشباب الغير مقتدر ؟​



بس الزواج مأصبحش حلم ضائع ولا حاجة 

لآن انا لو عايزة حد أكيد هقدر ظروفه اول حاجة 



> هل اصبح نصيب البنات من الزواج متوقف تحت رحمة الظروف المالية للشباب ؟​



اااااااااااااه يا خويا شفت..

يااااااعينى علينا احنا جيل غلبان :smil13:

ههههههههههههههههههه


> ماذا يفعل كل شاب يريد ان يتزوج و مرتبه ضئيل اينتظر الي ان يشيخ و يكون مستعد و يفقد نضره الشباب ؟​



فعلا السؤال ده صعب جدا...

يقــــول يـــــــــــــــارب :yaka:



> لماذا فقدنا نماذج امهاتنا و لم تعد موجودة الامهات المكافحات و التي كانت على الحلوة و المرة متعاهدين؟​



لا طبعاااااااااا مفقدناش ولا حاجة

فى امثاااااال كتير جدا لبنات كده وتقدر تستحمل 

وعلى فكرة....


































أنا منــــــــــــــــــهم :yahoo:

لو عندك عريس ولا حاجة :smil12:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على الموضوع​


----------



## emy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

_سؤال صعب اوى يا ملك_
_بص يا ملك هى بتختلف على حسب فى ناس بترضى بالعريس اللى معهوش امكانيات ماديه كبيره بس بيوافقوا عليه علشان اخلاقه الدينيه والخ _
_وفى ناس مش بترده بده اهم حاجه عندهم ان بنتهم تعيش فى مستوى كويس اما نفس المستوى اللى كانت عايشه فيه وبرضه بصراحه الواحد يلتمسلهم العزر اه مش كلهم بس فى اهالى بتخاف على بناتها اوى وعارفين ان بناتهم مش هيعرفوا يعيشوا فى مستوى اقل _
_وفى بنات لو حبت حد ممكن تتخلى على الامكانيات الباهظه اللى كانت بتتمناها فى فتى الاحلام وفى بنات كل تفكيرها فى الشقه والعربيه _
_فى ده وفى ده الدنيا لسه بخير يا ملك _
_بس احنا يا اما اللى مستعجلين او مش عارفين نختار الحد الصح_
_وفى قبل ده وده ربنا وربنا معانا كلنا بقى هههههههههههه_
_مرسى يا ملك اوى عالموضوع_​


----------



## red_pansy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*


_*



			انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*_ 
_*ياعينى عليك ياضنايا ولية مستعجل على قدرك هههههههههههههههههههه:new2:*_

_*بص خليها على ربنا بجد هو اللى بيدبر *_

_*وبعدين ما هو كل يوم الناس بتتجوز وبنزيد لغاية ما مصر هاتفرقع من الناس ههههههههههههه:ranting:*_

_*يعنى مفيش حاجة مانعة الجواز حتى لو اية حصل للظروف ههههههههههههههه *_

_*يعنى فى أمل ياملك مش تخافك ... كلها 100 سنة وتتجوز ههههههههههههههه :t33:*_​


----------



## s_h (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

موضوع جديد بحييك علية 
انا مريت بالمشكلة دى من سنتين 
و الجوازة متمتش بسبب فرق المديت الشاسع
مع العلم انا باباها بيصلى و عارف ربنا كويس
فا موضوع المديات موجود فى كل بيت مصرى


----------



## sondos_m2006 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

* انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه* 
*ههههههههههههههههه ياعم بلا جواز بلا بتاع خلينا قاعدين فى بيوت اهالينا اريح*
*عموما الجواز ده او سر الزيجة من عند ربنا لو ربنا عايز الموضوع يتم مفيش حاجة هتوقفه لا ماديات ولا اى حاجة خلاص يبقى الصبر لغاية لما يجى نصيبنا بلاش نستعجل*


----------



## eman88 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

مش بس بكل بيت مصري بكل بيوت العالم ما بضون في بنات بتفضل اتعيش بضائقة مالية مع انو المال عنصر ثانوي بالحياة بس للاسف لمعضم الناس عنصر اساسي انا كمان بصراحة مش مستعدة اخذ شب ما في عندو اشي بس بحالة ان كان بشتغل وبثابر عشان يكون عندوا طبعا بمساعدتي هاي لانو عنا الوضع المادي بالدولة مستواه منيح وفي شغل يعني المفروض ايدبر حالو ويستقر من ناحية مادية ما بعرف كيف عندكوا بالدول التاني عشان هيك رأي ممكن يكون مختلف


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



marmar_maroo قال:


> خلاص يا ملك متزعلش نفسك كده...​
> العروسة عليا :smil12:​
> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ...


يا ستي انا مش زعلان بس الي الواحد شيفه من انحضار في الاخلاق و القيم و كمان تاخر سن الزواج حجات كتير هدمر مجتمهنا لي اجددنا بنوه في 2000 سنة بس اذ كان الله معنا فمن عليا صلاواتك معانا يا مرمر و ربنا هيدبر


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



emy قال:


> _سؤال صعب اوى يا ملك_
> 
> _بص يا ملك هى بتختلف على حسب فى ناس بترضى بالعريس اللى معهوش امكانيات ماديه كبيره بس بيوافقوا عليه علشان اخلاقه الدينيه والخ _
> _وفى ناس مش بترده بده اهم حاجه عندهم ان بنتهم تعيش فى مستوى كويس اما نفس المستوى اللى كانت عايشه فيه وبرضه بصراحه الواحد يلتمسلهم العزر اه مش كلهم بس فى اهالى بتخاف على بناتها اوى وعارفين ان بناتهم مش هيعرفوا يعيشوا فى مستوى اقل _
> ...


عندك حق طبعا في كلامك فعلا في ناس بتفكر في المديات اكتر بس في نا برده ابناء للمسيح فعلا المشلكة هي اننا نستحمل بعض و نراعي ظروف بعد عشان نوصل مرحلة الشركة او زي م بيسموها في زمنا ده التكافل الاجتماعي ربنا يبارك فيكي يا ايمي و يعدلهالك يا رب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

*الكلام دة محتاج واقفة وحوار ونقاش من كتير من الاعضاء 
دة مجرد اقتراح
بس انا رأيى انى شايف انها بقت مشكلة فعللا الحكاية دى والمشكلة الاكبر ان الاهل هما اللى بيصنعوا ها الخرافات بلذات بقى لما يكونو الولود والبنت بيحبوا بعض 
*


----------



## tina_tina (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

عرفت بقى انا احنا مظلومين معاكم اوى
لا وتقولوا ايه داانا اخلص واشتغل عشان اكون نفسى
بذمتك تكون نفسك ازاى وفى اد اية
بس يا ابنى اللى انا شيفاة لو الاهل معملوش حاجة لولادهم هيتعبوا اوى
على الاقل ثمن الشقة وهو يكمل
وبرضوا البنت تكون مراعية ده واللى تقدر تساعد بيه تساعد
وننسى كلمة عادات وتقاليد ومين هيجيب ايه
دلوقتى اللى معاه يجيب على اد اللى معاه
وكل فى الاخر راجع للاتنين
شكرا على الموضوع
وربنا يسمع منك وتتجوز عن قريب


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



red_pansy قال:


> _*ياعينى عليك ياضنايا ولية مستعجل على قدرك هههههههههههههههههههه:new2:*_​
> _*بص خليها على ربنا بجد هو اللى بيدبر *_​
> _*وبعدين ما هو كل يوم الناس بتتجوز وبنزيد لغاية ما مصر هاتفرقع من الناس ههههههههههههه:ranting:*_​
> _*يعنى مفيش حاجة مانعة الجواز حتى لو اية حصل للظروف ههههههههههههههه *_​
> _*يعنى فى أمل ياملك مش تخافك ... كلها 100 سنة وتتجوز ههههههههههههههه :t33:*_​


ياستي انا مش مستعجل انا بتكلم بشكل عام هو في حد مجنون يجيب لنفسه الهم هههههههههههههههههههههههه اقول سر انا فرحان اوي اني مسيحي عرفة ليه عشان عندنا في رهبنة هههههههههههههه صليلي بقي ربنا يكتبهالي


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



s_h قال:


> موضوع جديد بحييك علية
> انا مريت بالمشكلة دى من سنتين
> و الجوازة متمتش بسبب فرق المديت الشاسع
> مع العلم انا باباها بيصلى و عارف ربنا كويس
> فا موضوع المديات موجود فى كل بيت مصرى


من سنتين يبقي الموضوع مش جديد بقي هههههههههههه بص اصلي مش كل واحد بيروح كنيسة و بيخدم يبقي بتاع ربنا ديه بتبقي حاجة في القلب مولود بيها بص انا عارف كويس ان  لو ربنا قسملنا حاجة هتيجي لو مجتش يبقي ربنا مش عايز كدا ربنا يبارك حياتك  نفرح بيك قريب يا رب


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



eman88 قال:


> مش بس بكل بيت مصري بكل بيوت العالم ما بضون في بنات بتفضل اتعيش بضائقة مالية مع انو المال عنصر ثانوي بالحياة بس للاسف لمعضم الناس عنصر اساسي انا كمان بصراحة مش مستعدة اخذ شب ما في عندو اشي بس بحالة ان كان بشتغل وبثابر عشان يكون عندوا طبعا بمساعدتي هاي لانو عنا الوضع المادي بالدولة مستواه منيح وفي شغل يعني المفروض ايدبر حالو ويستقر من ناحية مادية ما بعرف كيف عندكوا بالدول التاني عشان هيك رأي ممكن يكون مختلف


هي بتختلف من دولة للتنية يعني عنا في مصر الشاب بيتخرج عشان مش يدور علي شغل بس لاذم يشوف كافترية حلوة يقضي عيها فترة البطالة بتعته هههههههههههههههه ربنا رحمنا جميها بس فعلا معاكي حق مش المفروض نعيش في شقاء بس نساعد بعض بقي زي ما قلت قبل كدا حيات الشركة ربنا موجود


----------



## SALVATION (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

_يا ملك لازم يكون فى اختبار من ربنا علشان يعرف انتا تستاهل الملكوت ولاا لاء وتحس انتا استنيت اد ايه 
علشان تجوز الانسانه ديه وتخاف عليه متكونش جيه بالسهل
فى كل مكان موجود ابليس وبيحارب الانسان بكافة الاشكال
لو دوله  غنيه بيحارب شعبها بشكل ولو دوله فقيره بيحارب شعبها بردو بشكل
كل واحد ربنا بيسمح له بتجربه بس الى يصمد
الزى يصبر ينال الخلاص اعتبرها تجربه وبان بقى فيها قدام ربنا
اما بالنسبه للبنات احنا مظلمنهمش بس همه اكيد العقلين منهم فهمين ومقدرين وتعتبر برده تجربه ليهم 
احنا كلنا فى ديره وحده​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الكلام دة محتاج واقفة وحوار ونقاش من كتير من الاعضاء *
> *دة مجرد اقتراح*
> *بس انا رأيى انى شايف انها بقت مشكلة فعللا الحكاية دى والمشكلة الاكبر ان الاهل هما اللى بيصنعوا ها الخرافات بلذات بقى لما يكونو الولود والبنت بيحبوا بعض *


 
اه ي عم لاذم يستحملو شوية مش اهل البنت بس بس اهل الولد كمان الاتنين يجوا علي نفسهم شوية و يتفقو عشان سعادة ولادهم ربنا يعمل الي فيه الخير


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



tina_tina قال:


> عرفت بقى انا احنا مظلومين معاكم اوى
> لا وتقولوا ايه داانا اخلص واشتغل عشان اكون نفسى
> بذمتك تكون نفسك ازاى وفى اد اية
> بس يا ابنى اللى انا شيفاة لو الاهل معملوش حاجة لولادهم هيتعبوا اوى
> ...


اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه مظلومن اوي ههههههههههههههه صح الاهل لاذم يسعدو بالشقة علي الاقل و الباقي ربنا هيبعته فعلا عشان ربن ش بيسب ولاده يسمع نك ربنا و اتجوز بقي او اترهبن و في الحلتين انا الكسبان


----------



## ميرنا (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

المشكلة مش فى البنات يا ملك المشكلة فى اهل البنات كل اب بيطلب طلبات غريبة على الرغم انه ممكن يكون عنده شاب او اتنين المصيبة الاكبر بقى لو بنت وحده يفضل بقى معنديش غيرها ومش اى جوازه تحس انو لازم يكون ابن وزير علشان يوافق صدقنى فى بنات كتير متهمهاش الماديات اد الشخص الماديات ممكن تروح انما شخصيته نفسها مش بتروح هى دى اللى هعيش معاها مش الماديات بس تقول ايه فى ناس مخها كده بس اطمن مش كلهم اهم حاجة تختار صح ربنا يوفقك ونشمت فيك قريب


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

للاسف اصبحت الماده تطغى على كل شىء فى حياتنا واصبح المال  هو المعيار الاول للاختيار .....ولو دخل فى سباق مع اى صفات أخرى وا همها الاخلاق بكل خجل اعترف انه سيفوز وسيكون له الاولويه فى الاختيار .. ونحن لا ننكر اهمية المال فى بناء اى حياه جديده ولكنه ليس الاهم ....... وبالنسبه لمشكلة  الشباب فهى مشكله بلد بحالها ومعاناه اقتصاديه تعم الجميع وكل ما على الشاب انه ينظر لمستقبله نظرة جاده ويكافح عل قدر استطاعته وعلى ربنا التوفيق .......ميرررسى يا كينج على موضوعك المهم وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## emy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



> ربنا يبارك فيكي يا ايمي و يعدلهالك يا رب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
_ايه يا واد يعدلهالى دى _
_هو انا قولتلك عايزه عريس :beee:_​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

*موضوع جميل وبجد مشكلة فعلا وكل البيوت بتعانى منها فعلا

بس للاسف لو  البنت فكرت كويس فى ظروف الانسان الموجودة قدمها حتى لو كان انسان اخلاقة كويسة هتلاقى الموضوع صعب لانها مثلا لو ارتبطت بانسان اقل منها فى الماديات هتتعب جدا وهو هيتعب اكتر لما يلاقى انة مش قادر يوفر لها نفس الجو الى فى بيت اهلها هيحس بالخجل وهو الى هيتعب اكتر منها لو هى استحملت سنة او اتنين مش هتقدر تستحمل العمر كلة وهو هيحس انة مش قادر يقاوم ولاسف ممكن يوصلوا لطريق مسدود...............................

بس مين عارف يمكن ربنا يضع نور فى الطريقهم ويدخل بينهم ويحل الوضع الى بايظ دة فى الدنيا 

على فكرة انا مش مضايقة علشان حاسة ان دى علامة على قرب يوم مجئ الرب 

يلا استعدوا للساعة دى افضل من ميت جوازة ​*


----------



## العجايبي (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

_*بص ياملك العقرب

هل اصبح الزواج حلم ضائع لكل الشباب الغير مقتدر ؟

طبعاااااااااااااااا ايوااااان
لانه شايف كل حاجة صعبة بالنسباله عاوزة سيولة

اهل اصبح نصيب البنات من الزواج متوقف تحت رحمة الظروف المالية للشباب ؟

اقولك حاجة

الام دلوقتى لما يجى لبنتها عريس  بتشوفه مرتاح مدياااااا ولا لا
لانها عاوزة بنتها تكون مرتاحة  فى بيتها ومش عاوزة بنتها تتعب  مع زوجها
وعلى فكرة كل ام عاوزة كده  لبنتها

وفى بنات بتحب ان تشارك مع جوزها فى الكفاح فى حالة لو بتحبه

ماذا يفعل كل شاب يريد ان يتزوج و مرتبه ضئيل اينتظر الي ان يشيخ و يكون مستعد و يفقد نضره الشباب ؟

بص ياملك
لو واحد بيحب واحدة وعاوز يجوزها ومرتبه ضئيل صدقنى  حيحاول يشتغل تانى

يسافر ويرجع حيحارب علشان يجوزهااا ولو كانت بتحبه  الثانية حتساعده 

لماذا فقدنا نماذج امهاتنا و لم تعد موجودة الامهات المكافحات و التي كانت على الحلوة و المرة متعاهدين؟

لانى زى ماقتلك  لان كل ام عاوزة بنتها فى احسن حاااااااااااااااااال
وفى بنات مش عاوزة تتعب نفسهااااااااااااا خالص

بس ارجع واقول فى بنات مكافحات بس للاسف قليل فى الزمن ده*_


----------



## فادية (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

الزواج   بيتم  بارادة  ربنا  وحده  
وربنا  بيقول  ما  جمعه  الله لا يفرقه  انسان  
وببساطة   كل  العوائق الي بتمنع   الزواج  في   غير  موعده  هي  لخدمه  ارادة   الله في حياتنا 
موضوع  جميل   عزيزي  الملك  العقرب  
ربنا  يوفقك  ونسمع  خبر  ارتباطك   قريب​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

*حتى لو فى بنت مكافحة يا عجايبى الاهل بيمانع انها تكافح 

وبرفضوا دة بشدة صدقنى 

ربنا موجود يدخل ويعمل الى فية الخير لكل البنات و الاولاد ​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> المشكلة مش فى البنات يا ملك المشكلة فى اهل البنات كل اب بيطلب طلبات غريبة على الرغم انه ممكن يكون عنده شاب او اتنين المصيبة الاكبر بقى لو بنت وحده يفضل بقى معنديش غيرها ومش اى جوازه تحس انو لازم يكون ابن وزير علشان يوافق صدقنى فى بنات كتير متهمهاش الماديات اد الشخص الماديات ممكن تروح انما شخصيته نفسها مش بتروح هى دى اللى هعيش معاها مش الماديات بس تقول ايه فى ناس مخها كده بس اطمن مش كلهم اهم حاجة تختار صح ربنا يوفقك ونشمت فيك قريب


طب ديه يا ميرنا نقدر نحلها مع بعض لاننا شباب و نفهم بعض الصح بس الاهل بقي نفهمهم اذاي ممكن ده يكون دور الكنيسة بقي ولا ايه رايك ++++يسمع من بؤك ربنا و تشمتي فيا و اشمت فيكي و كلنا نشمت في بعض


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



Dona Nabil قال:


> للاسف اصبحت الماده تطغى على كل شىء فى حياتنا واصبح المال هو المعيار الاول للاختيار .....ولو دخل فى سباق مع اى صفات أخرى وا همها الاخلاق بكل خجل اعترف انه سيفوز وسيكون له الاولويه فى الاختيار .. ونحن لا ننكر اهمية المال فى بناء اى حياه جديده ولكنه ليس الاهم ....... وبالنسبه لمشكلة الشباب فهى مشكله بلد بحالها ومعاناه اقتصاديه تعم الجميع وكل ما على الشاب انه ينظر لمستقبله نظرة جاده ويكافح عل قدر استطاعته وعلى ربنا التوفيق .......ميرررسى يا كينج على موضوعك المهم وربنا يبارك حياتك .


صح كلامك يا دونا صلي من اجل شبابنا الغلبان ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يا ملك لازم يكون فى اختبار من ربنا علشان يعرف انتا تستاهل الملكوت ولاا لاء وتحس انتا استنيت اد ايه
> 
> علشان تجوز الانسانه ديه وتخاف عليه متكونش جيه بالسهل
> فى كل مكان موجود ابليس وبيحارب الانسان بكافة الاشكال
> ...


ربنا يبركك يا رب بجد كلامك عسل اوي و كله بركة حاضر ياباشا تم الامر


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوع جميل وبجد مشكلة فعلا وكل البيوت بتعانى منها فعلا​*
> 
> _*بس للاسف لو البنت فكرت كويس فى ظروف الانسان الموجودة قدمها حتى لو كان انسان اخلاقة كويسة هتلاقى الموضوع صعب لانها مثلا لو ارتبطت بانسان اقل منها فى الماديات هتتعب جدا وهو هيتعب اكتر لما يلاقى انة مش قادر يوفر لها نفس الجو الى فى بيت اهلها هيحس بالخجل وهو الى هيتعب اكتر منها لو هى استحملت سنة او اتنين مش هتقدر تستحمل العمر كلة وهو هيحس انة مش قادر يقاوم ولاسف ممكن يوصلوا لطريق مسدود...............................*_​
> _*بس مين عارف يمكن ربنا يضع نور فى الطريقهم ويدخل بينهم ويحل الوضع الى بايظ دة فى الدنيا *_​
> ...


'طب انتي ايه رايك ان الواحد يتجوز بسرعة قبل الساعة متيجي
اصل حرام الواحد يموت من غير ميتجوز هيبقي موت و خراب  ديار ههههههههههههههههههههههه بس جد معاكي حق فعلا انا واثق في ان الي ربي يسوع كتبلي الزيجة المناسبة او العيشة المناسبة و انا موافق علي اي حاجة يحددهالي بجد ربنا يبرك لسانك الي بيقول كلام جميل اوي زي ده


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



العجايبي قال:


> _*بص ياملك العقرب*_
> 
> _*هل اصبح الزواج حلم ضائع لكل الشباب الغير مقتدر ؟*_
> 
> ...


هقول ايه ربنا موجود مرسي يا حبي علي الرد الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



فادية قال:


> الزواج بيتم بارادة ربنا وحده
> 
> وربنا بيقول ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان
> وببساطة كل العوائق الي بتمنع الزواج في غير موعده هي لخدمه ارادة الله في حياتنا
> ...


انا مؤمن بكدا برده تامل جميل يا فادية فعلا الي ربنا بيجمعه مفيش حد يقدر يفرقه +++ اديلي يا فادية انتي بركة و ربنا بيسمع منك ++بس انا مش مستعجل للدرجادي هههههههههههههههههههه بس الدعوة وجبة برده


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



الملك العقرب قال:


> طب ديه يا ميرنا نقدر نحلها مع بعض لاننا شباب و نفهم بعض الصح بس الاهل بقي نفهمهم اذاي ممكن ده يكون دور الكنيسة بقي ولا ايه رايك ++++يسمع من بؤك ربنا و تشمتي فيا و اشمت فيكي و كلنا نشمت في بعض


 
الحل بقىمن عند ربنا :cry2:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

ربنا يحلها و يفرجها علي الجميع بقي صلاواتك معانا


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

*ايه ده
اخويا عايز يتجوز ومش يقلى هههههههههههههههه
قلى يابنى وانا اجبلك عروسة
بس انت بجد عندك حق فعلا جوازات كتير اوى بتتعطل بسبب الماديات وعدم وجود امكانيات
ولو كانت البنات بتوافق على الامكانيات البسيطة لو فى حب
فالاهل بيعارضو لانهم دايما بيتمنوا احسن حد لبنتهم 
ميرسى يا ملك على موضوعك الجامد
وعروستك عندى يا واد ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## سعد ابن ابى وقاص (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

الكلام دة محتاج واقفة وحوار ونقاش من كتير من الاعضاء 
دة مجرد اقتراح
بس انا رأيى انى شايف انها بقت مشكلة فعللا الحكاية دى والمشكلة الاكبر ان الاهل هما اللى بيصنعوا ها الخرافات بلذات بقى لما يكونو الولود والبنت بيحبوا بعض


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



جيلان قال:


> *ايه ده*
> *اخويا عايز يتجوز ومش يقلى هههههههههههههههه*
> *قلى يابنى وانا اجبلك عروسة*
> *بس انت بجد عندك حق فعلا جوازات كتير اوى بتتعطل بسبب الماديات وعدم وجود امكانيات*
> ...


انا ولا عايز اتجوز ولا بتاع لسة ملقتش بالنت الي تليق تتجوز ملك العقارب هههههههههههههههههههههه بس وعد لما الاقيها انتي اول وحدة هتعرفي


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



سعد ابن ابى وقاص قال:


> الكلام دة محتاج واقفة وحوار ونقاش من كتير من الاعضاء
> دة مجرد اقتراح
> بس انا رأيى انى شايف انها بقت مشكلة فعللا الحكاية دى والمشكلة الاكبر ان الاهل هما اللى بيصنعوا ها الخرافات بلذات بقى لما يكونو الولود والبنت بيحبوا بعض


لا يا باشا عندك حق نتاقش برحتنا يا عم محنا لاذم نعرف عشان نبتدي حيتنا صح ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

والله يا ابني انا كمان عايز اتجوز


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



Yes_Or_No قال:


> والله يا ابني انا كمان عايز اتجوز


طب ما تتجوز يا سيدي حد مسكك برحتك يا عم يسمع منك ربنا


----------



## جورج كمال (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

*الزواج في هذةالايام ليس ما هو حلم انما يحتاج لعقليه متدبرة للظروف الموجودة حاليا من الطرفين ..
ويوجد بعض البنات تحلم بالثراء فقط وان تجد كل ما تطلبه وليس لها شأن الا بما تحتاجه ..*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



جورج كمال قال:


> *الزواج في هذةالايام ليس ما هو حلم انما يحتاج لعقليه متدبرة للظروف الموجودة حاليا من الطرفين ..*
> *ويوجد بعض البنات تحلم بالثراء فقط وان تجد كل ما تطلبه وليس لها شأن الا بما تحتاجه ..*


اه فعلا يا عزيزي بس خلي بالك الي بتحلم بكدا بس ربنا يبدريها جوازة مش كويسة حتي لو كان غني بس بيتعبها في الاخر عشان هي بتفكر في الفلوس بس ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## artamisss (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

طب يعنى الناس بطلت جواز ولا ارتباط معدش حد بيدور على صورة امه فى البنت اللى هايتجوزها 
كله وبيتجوز وخلاص حتى من غير مايعرف يعنى ايه جواز


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا عايز اتجوز و الله عايز اتجوز خلاص اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

و الله عندك حق الحكاية باظة خالص و بقي بظرميت ربنا يحمينا بقي


----------

